# Looking into outsourcing screen printing, can someone give me a quote?



## leamsi4ever (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi,
I am comparing prices online to outsource a job but I wanted to see if anyone here could give me a quote.

Description:
- 100 Shirts (gildan 5.3 oz, 100% cotton, military green)
- 1 Color print left chest
- 1 Color print upper back

If possible include shipping to 91722 Zip (CA)

I am ok with either screen printing or plastisol heat transfers. 
Please PM me if anyone is interested, so far Broken Arrow has the best price I have seen online but wanted to offer a chance to bid to someone else.

Thanks!


----------



## StarDesigns (Aug 4, 2013)

I tried send you a PM but your box is full. Let me know when you clean it out. 


Mitchell - Star Designs
Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## customapparelpro (May 2, 2014)

Can't send you a quote in less you delete messages. If you send me a message with your email I can send it right over.


----------



## inkmob8 (Jan 9, 2015)

leamsi4ever said:


> Hi,
> I am comparing prices online to outsource a job but I wanted to see if anyone here could give me a quote.
> 
> Description:
> ...


I would love to send you a quote if you pm me with your email we can get started


----------



## MyTeeFineShirts (Mar 17, 2013)

I have a quote worked up and ready to send your way. Please empty your inbox or just send me a PM.


----------



## leamsi4ever (Jul 5, 2011)

hi everyone,
sorry my inbox gets full so fast, can you guys send me e-mail at " [email protected] " please?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

leamsi4ever said:


> hi everyone,
> sorry my inbox gets full so fast, can you guys send me e-mail at " [email protected] " please?


Make 15 post and your PM box will be expanded. Also you should post this in the Referrals and Recommendations section or the Classifieds section which you can also do after 15 post.

Seems to be a lot of hungry printers. I probably wouldn't touch this for what broken arrow would do them for or even custom ink


----------



## leamsi4ever (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you, I'm a newbie here and just realized there was a limit on my inbox, I will try to participate more in the community to increase my limit.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

leamsi4ever said:


> Thank you, I'm a newbie here and just realized there was a limit on my inbox, I will try to participate more in the community to increase my limit.


Looks like they would be around $614 with free shipping is that correct?


----------



## leamsi4ever (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes that would be the price.
I think I also saw on their website that if I provide the shirts they can charge me for the printing only which might be cheaper but I have to calculate some numbers.


----------

